#  Erste Hilfe >   Daumeninnenseite angeschwollen >

## Ruffy

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass ich meinen Beitrag richtig gesetzt habe. 
Direkt zur Sache: 
Ich spiele seit ca. 3 Monaten regelmäßig Bowling, das klappt in der Regel auch schmerzfrei. 
Allerdings ist bei mir an der Innenseite des Daumens ein Band oder eine Sehne angeschwollen. Diese lässt sich deutlich fühlen im Vergleich zum Daumen an der linken Hand, außerdem ist das Gefühl an der Daumenspitze auch verändert. 
Habe jetzt auch mal länger pausiert um zu sehen, ob es zurückgeht, aber das tut es kein Stück. 
Es schränkt meine Bewegung nicht ein und solange da nichts feste gegen drückt schmerzt es auch nicht, aber langsam wird es lästig. 
Hier auch nochmal ein Bild einer Hand mit der Stelle von der ich Spreche markiert:  888_hand-poisson-d12-small.jpg 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was das ist und wie man es am besten behandelt? 
Liebe Grüße 
Ruffy

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
was heißt den "länger pausiert" ?
Wenn es dir keine Schmerzen bereitet es dich aber stört und du sogar Gefühlsstörungen im Daumen angibst würde ich danach sehen lassen.
Ich dachte zuerst an Hornhaut die sich bei einer Regelmäßig wiederkehrenden Tätigkeit an beanspruchten Stellen bildet.
Die macht aber eigentlich keine Gefühlsstörungen...

----------


## Ruffy

Hey, 
länger pausiert bedeutet ca. anderthalb Wochen.
An die Hornhaut hab ich natürlich auch gedacht, aber es muss irgendwie ein Band oder ne Sehne sein, das fühlt man eindeutig. Die größte Schwellung liegt direkt am Daumenansatz an der Innenseite, aber es ist nur dieses eine Band oder Sehne. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es mit zu starkem zupacken zu tun hat, denn der Daumen soll beim Wurf und Schwung eigentlich locker gelassen werden. 
LG

----------


## Schlumpfine

es ist möglich, das sich an der sehne etwas verändert hat.  
schau mal: RTEmagicC_springender_Finger.jpg   Verdickter SehnenknotenRingbandBeugesehne
quelle: Schnellender Finger 
wenn die sehne sich zb. durch belastung verdickt, dann passt sie schlechter durch das ringband. und das kann dann probleme bringen. unter anderem eben auch empfindungsstörungen, weil meist auch nerven davon betroffen sind. 
das kann man operativ entfernen lassen. ich habe mir damals aber erstmal den sehnenbereich mit kortison spritzen lassen. hält seit ca. einem jahr, ist aber für 5 minuten eine arge quälerei. ich bin wortwörtlich mit den füßen (ohne schuhe) die wände hoch. aber dafür hat es sich gelohnt. 
du solltest wirklich zusehen, das du deine griffhaltung beim bowling veränderst, sonst bekommst du dieses problem immer wieder.  
damit gehörst du zu nem orthopäden, ich bin aber wegen anderer sachen bei einem neurochirurgen, der das auch kann... 
viel glück :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Ruffy

Hey, 
vielen Dank, dass sieht sehr nach meinem Problem aus :-)
Beim spielen selber hab ich mittlerweile keine Probleme mehr damit, aber es war halt anfangs der Auslöser und seitdem bekomm ich es nicht mehr weg, aber ich werde bei Zeiten den Orthopäden mal aufsuchen, damit es behoben wird :-) 
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Ruffy

----------

